# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Hapja e dosjeve sekrete të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit.

## DYDRINAS

Prej gati 2 dekadash tashmë, të gjitha shoqatat e të përndjekurve politikë të kohës së komunizmit në Shqipëri kanë kërkuar bërjen publike të të gjitha dosjeve sekrete që mbante të arkivuara shërbimi famëkeq sekret i regjimit komunist, i njohur si Sigurimi i Shtetit.

Pyetja që shtrohen përpara jush janë:

*- A duhet të hapen me ligj dosjet e Sigurimit të Shtetit?
- Si e justifikoni qëndrimin tuaj, pro apo kundër?
- Çfarë do të arrihet me hapjen e dosjeve sekrete?
- Nëse mendoni se duhet të bëhen publike, cila do të ishte mënyra më e drejtë për ta bërë një gjë të tillë?*

----------


## mr.Hoti

PO duhet hapur dhe duhet bere publike ajo dosje dhe misionet e tyre pa mar parasysh a kan qen te suksesshme apo kan qen te deshtuara.Per mendimin tim une keshtu mendoi.

----------


## i humburi

...praktikisht e pastertisht kjo esht e pamundur. Kush behet garant?
Ktu nuk eshte çeshtja e se kaluares prej se ciles, hajd se po ndahemi duke buzqeshur,as çeshtje e se ardhmes ne se do vazhdohet keshtu......
a shlyhen ne te vertete lote e hidherime e vuajtje, krime e budallalleqe? te çfardo
kohe vendi e rregjimi? per me teper te çfardo situate?
E kaluara,historia sherben per te mos pesuar ne te ardhmen...
E vetmja mundesi qe te behet diçka, sot dhe ketu, transparenca e çdo veprimi e çdokujt ne çast e ne çdo çast...per ndryshe pak vlen si opinjon shoqeria civile o fshatare qofte, personalitetet ne se jane, qe keshtu, ne fakt reduktohen ne personazhe, e drejta dhe e verteta qe,nese keshtu, behet e padrejte genjeshter e breka e te poshtrit injorantit e maskarait e te gjithe mund te mbahen statuja kombetare Kush behet garant? Fjala esht argjend heshtja esht flori.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Shoqatat e ish-të përndjekurve kërkojnë ngritjen e Komisionit të së vërtetës

Të përndjekurit: Të hapen arkivat sekrete të komunizmit

a.r

TIRANË- Shoqatat e ish- të përndjekurve politikë, nëpërmjet një drafti të dorëzuar dje në parlament, kërkuan zbatimin e rezolutës së Asamblesë Parlamentare të Këshillit të Evropës. Kërkesa kryesore e draftit të konventës së tyre, konsistonte në hapjen e arkivave sekrete të krimit komunist. Të krijohet Komiteti Kombëtar me ekspertë të paanshëm për mbledhjen sistemimin dhe publikimin e krimeve komuniste të kryera në Shqipëri në vitet 1943-1990. Të hapen dosjet për politikanët, drejtuesit e institucioneve kushtetuese, drejtuesve të mediave kombëtare audiovizive dhe të shkruar. Të gjenden eshtrat e të vrarëve pa gjyq dhe në vendet ku janë ekzekutuar, të vendosen pllaka përkujtimore, - thuhet në draftin e përfaqësuesve nga shoqatat e të përndjekurve e të përsekutuarve në vitet e diktaturës. Më tej ata kërkojnë shpalljen e një dite përkujtimore për të gjithë viktimat e diktaturës komuniste e me ngritjen e një muzeumi për qëndresën dhe martirizimin e atyre njerëzve. Po kështu ata kërkuan ngritjen si dhe zhvillimin e një fushate sensibilizuese për evidentimin e krimeve komuniste të kryera në Shqipëri. Qeveria shqiptare të kryejë të gjitha detyrimet ligjore për integrimin, arsimimin, punësimin, strehimin dhe dëmshpërblimin. Të ndryshohen tekstet shkollore duke evidentuar krimet që janë kryer ndaj kësaj shtrese. Parlamenti të deklarojë publikisht dënimin e krimeve të komunizimit. Krijimi i Komisionit të së vërtetës jo qeveritar në bashkëpunim me shoqërinë civile, për dokumentimin e krimeve të komunizimit në Shqipëri, si kusht themelor për arritjen e një pajtimi mbarëkombëtar. Ky komision të jetë me përbërje nga përfaqësues të të përndjekurve e shoqëria civile,- përfundojnë kërkesat e shoqatave të të përndjekurve.

10/10/2006
Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## Mogli--

Une personalisht jam kunder hapjes se dosjeve!!JU do thoni pse!?Jam kunder per disa arsye:

1-Mendoj se shume dosje nga me kryesoret qe lidhen (lidheshin) me qeveritaret qe jane dhe sot,mund te jene zhdukur  ne vitin 1997;pra i kane zhdukur vete ata

2-Ne qofte se ato hapen,atehere kam frike se mbi 60 per qind e politikaneve te vjeter do te denohen

3-Edhe nese nuk cenohen politikanet e vjeter (te asaj kohe),nuk eshte se do te rregullohet ndonje gje e madhe ,thjesht do te llomotisin gazetat,do te denohen ata qe nuk e kane mire me kokat e shtetit(qe skane miq) dhe per me teper synimi per ne  EUROPE do te na largohet akoma me shume ...

4-Ato dosje nuk duhet te hapen sepse mendoj se do te kete brenda tyre gjera shume cnjerezore qe u kane bere spiunet  dhe sigurimsat disave qe tani dalin dhe kerkojne te drejten e shperblimit nga internimi ..

etj etj

----------


## robroi

Pak dite me pare po lexoja nje lajm ku thohej Ramiz Alija pritet si kryetar shteti ne Kosove.A duhet te fajsojm opinionin e kosoves per kete?Jo.Perderisa dhe ne Shqiperi ky Person ka te gjitha nderet si nje ish president.Ramiz Alija kurr nuk u hetua se sa kishte lidhje me urdhrat per vrasjet ne kufi te dhjetra personave te pafajshem qe aspironin per liri.Cili qe qendrimi dhe direktiva qe ai dha ne 2 vitet e fundit te diktatures komuniste perballe ndryshimeve pluraliste.Cili ka qene bashkpunimi i tij ne 46 vjet kumunizem ne te ashtuquajturen "lufta e klasave".A do mbahet ndonje here pergjegjsi nga dikush per 60.000 vetet e vrar gjate 46 viteve te diktatures komuniste?Cbehet me antaret e byrose dhe bashkpuntoret me te ngushte te ish qeverise Enveriste pas gjith atyre krimeve qe rendojne ne shpatullat e tyre?A mund te justifikohet dikush duke thene qe te gjith denimet me vdekje te dhena ne kohen e komunizmit ishin te mbeshtetura ne kushtetut?
Ne cilen kushtetu ate qe ata vet e prodhuan per te jetuar si mbreter duke shkelur mbi gjakun,lirite dhe varferin e nje populli te tere.Tani jane ata qe shfaqen si bisnesman dhe si boss firmash te medha pasi i vune keto para me privilegjet qe i dhane vetvetes.Krimi po nuk u ndeshkua ka shume gjasa te perseritet.Gje qe u vertetua dhe me trazirat e 97-tes,ku me gjak brezi i ri komunist i gershetuar dhe me pervojen si kasap te brezit te vjeter komunist e pergjaken dhe njehere Shqiperine.Duke u larguar nga pushteti keto pelivane bene te sigurt qe te linin ne pushtet veglat e tyre qe te mund ta mbanin akoma Shqiperine nen pushtetin e tyre indirekt.Kurr do te zgjohet ky popull dhe ti flake tutje duke i ndeshkuar rende qe nga ish byroja politike kriminale e kohes se enverit e deri tani me Fatos Nano e Sali Berisha qe te dirigjuar ne prapaskene nga ish boset e tyre luajne ping-pong me fatet e Shqiperise.Me to duhet te zhduken dhe ftyrate politikes se tanishme qe ashtu te diskretituara keto shushunja jan po aq kriminal sa dhe para ardhesit e tyre.Shqiperia duhet te jete nga vendet me te zhvilluara te Balkanit dhe jo nder vendet me te varfra te Europes,por gjer sa te ket peshqesh ne krye te politikes germadhat socialiste-komuniste nuk ka gje ne terezi.Ne Shqiperi nuk ka klase demokratike ose mund te themi shume pak,perderisa asnje nga familjete medha e me emer,patriotike dhe me tradita ne udheheqje nuk lejohet te perfishihet ne politik nga qafiret e sotem qe drejtojne politiken e vendit.Dosjet e ish sigurimit famkeq duhet te hapen qe keshtu te ciren sadopak maskat drejtuese te sotme.

----------


## dielli qe lind

Ne menyre te pa diskutueshme duhet te hapen,vetem per nje arsye te dijme kush na ka spiunuar.

----------


## kurkushi

Dua te hapen dosjet me çdo kusht,te gjitha pa perjashtim!
Pse te manipulohet populli shqiptar tere kohen qe 15 vite me keto dosje "te ndaluara" dhe "sekrete"?Tere kohen flitet per krime dhe ...te monizmit por ne publik s` lejohet te dale asgje nga ajo kohe,si nga socialistet e sotem si nga vellezerit e tyre "demokratet"!
Rini...thuuaja kenges me te miren qe di...
...mos e freno kengen le te marri udhe...

Une po pres te hapen dosjet dhe te ngriten akuzat...se ketu do kete pune per mua punetorin e  papunesuar!

----------


## 2043

Larg qofte.
Po te hapeshin dosjet tani, do te behej nje katrahure me keq se 1997 ne Shqiperi.
E kujt i intereson tani nje gje e tille ?
Vetem atyre qe duan ta shohin Shqiperine ne tym e ne flake.
Dosjet kane nje rregull qe hapen pas 50 vitesh dhe nuk ka perse ta prishim kete norme nderkombetare. Do te ishte nje budallallek i madh.
Nuk behet fjale per te shuar kuriozitetin e njerezve, por kjo do te rindizte e rihapte hasmeri te papara ne Shqiperine e pervuajtur.

----------


## Humdinger

> Larg qofte.
> Po te hapeshin dosjet tani, do te behej nje katrahure me keq se 1997 ne Shqiperi.
> E kujt i intereson tani nje gje e tille ?
> Vetem atyre qe duan ta shohin Shqiperine ne tym e ne flake.
> Dosjet kane nje rregull qe hapen pas 50 vitesh dhe nuk ka perse ta prishim kete norme nderkombetare. Do te ishte nje budallallek i madh.
> Nuk behet fjale per te shuar kuriozitetin e njerezve, por kjo do te rindizte e rihapte hasmeri te papara ne Shqiperine e pervuajtur.


Gjermania, që në 1990 vendosi që dosjet e ish Gjermanisë Lindore, të hapeshin pas 90 vitesh... ne gjithnjë duam të dalim të parët, pa llogaritur koston me të cilën do të përballet ky vendim.

Në vitet '92-94, (me sa mbaj mend) nga Argjentina, vjen një njoftim në të cilin thuhej se një nga oficerët madhorë të Hitlerit, kishte dorëzuar (pas vdekjes) dokumenta me emra të personave që ishin informatorë dhe që i kishin shërbyer nazistëve... këtu ishin dhe disa persona në Shqipëri, por kjo u mbajt sekret (emrat) që nga OKB-ja dhe deri tek interpoili, sepse gjëja e parë që do ndodhte, ishte turbullira dhe destabilizimi për arsye se disa nga personat e listës ( nga Argjentina) në Shqipëri, kishin djemtë dhe nipat, deputetë dhe njerëz me pozitë në administratën shtetërore. Kështu që si njoftim ju bë Shqipërisë, por lista nuk i erdhi kurrë.

Unë jam në anën që të hapen dosjet... faktikisht, kjo do zhgënjejë shumë simpatizantë të atyre që sot besojnë se liderat e tyre, nuk kanë të kaluar të "lavdishme" komuniste... por... kush do ta bëjë kërkimin dhe cilët do jenë në komision... sa dosje të krerëve të sotëm do jenë të gjysmuara apo të zhdukura??
Cilët do dëshmojnë në rast se dosjet janë zhdukur dhe ka dëshmitarë të gjallë të cilët vërtetojnë që persona të veçantë kanë pasur dosje dhe sot ato dosje nuk egzistojnë më??
Së pari, kësaj çështjeje do ti mungojë tranparenca e duhur ose do jetë mjaft e cunguar.

Për shëmbull a do mund ti besohej Genc Kusit se çfarë ka bërë me dosjet kur ai ishte shefi arshivës së SHIK-ut??

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

Dosjet me DOEMOS duhen hapur sepse duhet te dalin ne pah kriminelet dhe nuk ka rendesi nese do behet lufte apo jo. Shqiptaret dhe te ish-persekutuaret e kane kujtesen shume te paster per pislleqet qe jane bere gjate komunizmit. Ata qe nuk duan qe dosjet te hapen me siguri kane frike se ata vete ose te afermit e tyre kane kryer krime dhe nuk duan qe ti nxjerrin zburiqet. 
PS. Kriminela e spiuna kudo qe jeni: Mos kujtoni se do shpetoni kesaj rradhe

----------


## i humburi

Nuk mund te kete njeri qe pa ndoj hile apo dobesi te mund te paraqese ndonje pretekst se s'duhen hapur, por çeshtja qendron se sot a jemi te sheruar,jo nga
spiunlleku por nga shkaqet qe e potencojne ate. Nuk do me thene se meqe 
qeverria nuk ushtron terror shtetror qenkemi te mire. Sot ,po ti mbushesh mendja 
qev. (!) e te vinte rregull,me te vertete rregull, nji ne dhjete ka mundesi te hyje ne burg per ''mendime armiqsore apo antikombt, etj'' e nji ne njiqind per faje o shkelje konkrete.
( Hapni ore dosjet sado qe pas pilafit,por
vini kulturen e madhe njekohesisht e paralelisht me ate te vogel ne plan te pare,
me gjith ato pare qe harxhohen per llafe boshe politike ( jo per ato te dobishme),e pune tjera koti,
jepini mesim e orjentim popolos...eh mos valle vetem  zerat ne shkretire jan te vertete?

----------


## kolombi

Nuk besoj se ne arshivat e dikurshme ka mbetur dicka interesante.
Gjithcka do jete zhdukur,ato qe kane ngelur jane vec ca kujtime te ish te perndjekurve,apo ish bllokisteve dhe sherbetoreve te tyre dale  neper gazeta kohet e fundit.

----------


## Darius

Edhe une keshtu mendoj. Ska mbetur me gje interesante neper arkiva. Kane patur kohe ata ti zhdukin si gjurmet ashtu dhe krime me te shemtuara. Edhe vete personat qe mund te deshmojne po plaken dhe po vdesin njeri mbas tjetrit. Shume shpejt do mbeten vetem fjalet dhe kujtimet e atyre qe i kane vuajtur ne kurriz.

----------


## Llapi

Kryetari i PS-së, Edi Rama, tha se nisma ligjore do të ndërmerret, në mënyrë që të gjithë ata që kanë bashkëpunuar me regjimin diktatorial të mos japin më leksione në parlament nga tribuna

PS, projektligj për hapjene dosjeve të ish-Sigurimit

D.N

TIRANË- Forca kryesore e opozitës do të ndërmarrë nismën për hartimin e një projektligji për hapjen e dosjeve dhe arkivave të regjimit diktatorial. Kryetari i Partisë Socialiste, Edi Rama, ka theksuar dje se partia që ai drejton që prej më shumë se një viti do ta ndërmarrë këtë nismë, duke synuar qartësimin për cilindo që sipas tij jep leksione në parlament. Ajo që është e rëndësishme është që Partia Socialiste do të iniciojë në parlament një projektligj për hapjen e dosjeve në mënyrë që të gjithë ata që kanë bashkëpunuar me regjimin diktatorial të mos na japin më leksione në parlament nga tribuna dhe mazhoranca, -tha Rama, duke e cilësuar si qerthull absurd diskutimin. Socialistët u treguan të gatshëm një ditë më parë në seancën plenare të së hënës në mbrëmje për të hapur arkivat e ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe po kështu dosjet për drejtuesit e institucioneve dhe për politikanët. Ata e quajtën kryeministrin Sali Berisha punistin e fundit, në Shqipëri dhe duke i lexuar teserën e ish-PPSH-së. Fillimisht, ekspertët ligjorë mendohet të punojnë në selinë qendrore për hartimin e projektligjit, përpara se ai të kalojë në grup dhe të paraqitet në strukturat kuvendare për tu mbrojtur nga PS-ja. Ndërkaq, nënkryetari i grupit. Petro Koçi, tha se PS-ja pajtohej me hapjen e dosjeve, por duke veçuar vetëm kategorinë e politikanëve. Një hapje totale e disa dosjeve do të shkaktonte probleme që lidhen me kohezionin social, por dosjet e atyre bashkëpunëtorëve që sot janë kthyer në politikanë apo punojnë në institucione publike duhet të hapen detyrimisht, pasi kjo lidhet me garantimin e transparencës dhe veprimtarisë së atyre njerëzve që kanë marrë përsipër përgjegjësi publike. Sidomos për politikanët është e detyrueshme që të rrëfejnë të gjitha lidhjet e tyre me veprimtari të tilla që janë të dimensionit konspirativ, -tha ai, ndërsa e cilësoi si çështje që shpesh ka qenë pikë e nxehtë debate në politikë.
Debati
Dy ditë më parë në kuvend PS-ja mbështeti pa rezerva rezolutën e Asamblesë Parlamentare të Këshillit të Evropës që kërkon dënimin e krimeve të komunizmit. Namik Dokle përkujtoi më së pari se PS-ja qëkurse u themelua në qershorin e 91-shit, dënoi regjimin komunist që e quajti murtajë dhe të njëjtën bën edhe sot e kësaj dite. Ne, siç kemi qenë të qartë, duhet të vazhdojmë të jemi të qartë për dëbimin e kësaj murtaje që ka kaluar vendi. PS-ja, që në themelimin e saj, deklarata e parë që ka bërë, është dënimi i gjenocidit komunist. I qëndrojmë kësaj deklarate, kësaj politike, këtij programi, - tha Dokle. Ai shtoi se pikërisht 14 mijë shkarkimet në administratë që po bëhen sot, për shkak të bindjeve politike, janë ngjashëm në mendësi si në komunizëm. Dokle është përqendruar ndërkaq në çështje të ish-bashkëpunëtorëve të Sigurimit të Shtetit

11/10/2006
shekulli

----------


## ARKIA

Nuk besoj se ekzistojne keto dosje.
Ato qe ka bere sig i shtetit do ngelen nje tragjedi  me personazhe reale.Te pakten le te shkruhet qe te mesojme si mund te mos perseritet .

----------


## Alienated

*Une mendoj se DUHEN hapur dosjet e Sigurimit te Shtetit edhe ate sa me shpejte qe te jete e mundur, por jam i mendimit se kjo duhet te behet nga nje komision funksional parlamentar (jo si te gjitha komisionet e deritashme) i cili do kishte antare nga TE GJITHA partite politike e qe do kontrollohej nga VEZHGUES te JASHTEM, qe te mos manipulohet me dokumentat, mos fshihet ndonje dokument apo mos demtohen qellimisht nga dikush.

Me hapjen e dosjeve sekrete mendoj se do zbulohen karkalecet e komunizmit, qe sic tha dikush me siper KUSH KA SPIUNUAR, kush kujt i ka be varrin, kush ka perfituar nga komunizmi (sepse ka patur shume te tille, qe sot e vajtojne ENVERIN) dhe kush ka hequr keq. 

Ka disa menyra per ta bere kete por mendoj se do ishte menyra me e drejte qe kjo fillimisht te behet ne prani te medias, dmth hapja e tyre, dhe me pas paraqitja e tyre e njepasnjeshme te behet nga ndonje OJQ sic eshte MJAFT ose CAO (a ca quhet ajo tjetra).*

----------


## kurkushi

> Nuk besoj se ekzistojne keto dosje.
> Ato qe ka bere sig i shtetit do ngelen nje tragjedi  me personazhe reale.Te pakten le te shkruhet qe te mesojme si mund te mos perseritet .


Jo.asgje s`mund te shkruhet e re,pa u zbuluar te vjetrat,sepse do shkruhet prap gabimisht dhe kriminalisht!
Ne ato dosje qe kerkohen asgje s`ka te re apo te padijtur,por kane qene dhe jane krejte transparente.Partia shtet nuk ka patur asnje dosje sekrete sa i takon politikes dhe rendit te brendeshem.Jane vetem neokriminelet e PD-se qe duan te fitojne nje TIME OUT perpara deshtimeve te perditshme ne qeverisje te republikes autonome ballkanike ende shqipfolese!

----------


## iliria e para

Tetor 11, 106

Kreu i PSD zbardh të vërtetën: Nuk ka dosje, janë zhdukur në kohën e PD


Gjinushi: Berisha bllokoi hapjen e dosjeve në 92-94

Mora firmën e Selamit, por sdonte Berisha


Artemida Çollaku
a.collaku@gazetashqiptare.com

Dosjet e komunizmit janë zhdukur në periudhën e qeverisjes së Berishës, në vitet 1992-1994. Kryetari i Partisë Socialdemokrate, Skendër Gjinushi ka akuzuar dje gjatë një prononcimi për mediat Kryeministrin Sali Berisha, për zhdukjen e dosjeve të ish-sigurimsave të shtetit. Unë kam bashkëpunuar me të ndjerin Bezhani në komisionin që ai drejtonte dhe ka rezultuar zyrtarisht se shumica e dosjeve janë zhdukur, pra e gjithë historia vërtitet rreth disa regjistrave dhe regjistrimeve, - tha Gjinushi. Sipas tij, në këta regjistra ka të dhëna vetëm për numrin e rekrutëve që kanë punuar në këtë structure, por nuk dihet asgjë rreth punës së tyre. Atje ka vetëm të dhëna që x apo y ka qenë rekrutuar me datë dhe vit, por nuk ka dosje. Gjinushi ngre dyshimet tek krerët e maxhorancës, kur deklaron se mungesa e dosjeve është arsyeja që ish-sigurimsat, ish-agjentët, tani bërtasin shumë për të hapur dosjet, sepse kanë zhdukur të vetat. Ata kërkojnë që të viktimizojnë vetëm ndonjë gjynahqar, që nuk ka arritur të eliminojë dosjen e tij, - u shpreh Gjinushi.
Iniciativa
Kreu i socialdemokratëve bëri të ditur edhe iniciativën që partia e tij kishte ndërmarrë në vitet kur PSD-ja ishte pjesë e koalicionit qeverisës, në vitet 92 -94, për hapjen e dosjeve. Ne kemi marrë edhe personalisht një iniciativë të tillë për hapjen e dosjeve të ish-sigurimsave dhe ishim pjesë e koalicionit qeverisës 92 94, madje kemi marrë edhe firmat e Eduart Selamit dhe të tjerëve. Gjinushi shpjegon se ishte vetë Kryeministri actual, Sali Berisha ai që e bllokoi këtë iniciativë. E ka bllokuar Berisha dhe në vend të hapjes së dosjeve, ai bëri ligjin antigenocid, - tha Gjinushi. Megjithatë, edhe ky ligj nuk pati jetë të gjatë. Sipas Gjinushit, ky ligj funksionoi vetëm për fushatë zgjedhore për privim nga e drejta e kandidimit për deputetë të ish-sigurimsave.
Ligji
Për të bërë të mundur hapjen e dosjeve të Sigurimit të Shtetit, më parë duhet hartuar një ligj. Kreu i socialdemokratëve shprehet se pa këtë ligj nuk mund të pretendohet hapja e dosjeve. Ndërkohë që duket se një iniciativë të tillë do ta ndërmarrë Partia Socialiste. Nga ana tjetër, një pjesë e deputetëve shprehen se hapja e dosjeve do të sjellë pasoja jo të mira tek qytetarët, dhe se më parë duhet të hartohen disa kritere mbi bazën e të cilave duhet kryer ky proces.



    * Zogaj: Të shihet me kujdes
      Duhet dënuar mekanizmi dhe platforma e Partisë së Punës, që krijoi një mekanizëm për ti venë njerëzit kundër njëri-tjetrit, por përtej kësaj nuk duhet të bëjmë gjithë këtë zhurmë thjesht për demagogji politike, por të jemi të kujdesshëm dhe të shohim nëse ka elemente të rinj me veprimtari kriminale. Mbështes idenë e një ligji për sa i përket lustracionit apo aksesit të publikut në arkivat e së kaluarës, por gjithnjë për të njohur momentet e veprimtarisë kriminale.
    * Koçi: Do kishte probleme
      Kjo çështje ka qenë shpesh një pikë e nxehtë debati e politikës shqiptare. Një hapje totale e disa dosjeve do të shkaktonte probleme që lidhen me kohezionin social, por dosjet e atyre bashkëpunëtorëve që sot janë kthyer në politikanë apo punojnë në institucione publike duhet të hapen detyrimisht, pasi kjo lidhet me garantimin e transparencës dhe veprimtarisë së atyre njerëzve që kanë marrë përsipër përgjegjësi publike.
    * Xhufi: Të hapen dosjet
      Personalisht jam dakord që dosjet të hapen, por kjo të bëhet në mënyrë serioze, pasi të diskutohen termat e marrëveshjes për këtë çështje, si dhe të vendosen kriteret nga partitë politike. Kjo çështje të merret me seriozitet dhe përgjegjësi, pasi nëse dosjet ishin për tu hapur realisht, duhet të ishin hapur tashmë, pasi kanë kaluar 15 vjet nga tranzicioni. Dhe po kaq, 15 vjet, ka që diskutohet për këtë çështje, më shumë për të shantazhuar njëri-tjetrin në Parlament.
    * Ceka: Zgjedhjet të rëndësishme
      Me dosjet unë nuk kam asnjë gjë, por besoj se historia duhet lënë atje ku është. Nuk besoj se ky popull ka nevojë për të hapur dosjet. Unë mendoj se ky popull ka nevojë për zgjedhje të lira dhe të drejta, për një qeveri që është përgjegjëse para tij dhe për heqjen e direktivave që jepen nga Kryeministri dhe pastaj vazhdojnë të gjitha institucionet për të realizuar projektet si Shqipëria një euro, kafshata. Histori të tilla janë reminishenca të komunizmit.
    * Topi: Të hapen dosjet
      Unë personalisht jo mbrëmë, por edhe herë tjetër kam qenë një nga ata ideatorët që e quaj mjaft të rëndësishëm hapjen e dosjeve. Jemi shumë të vonuar, sepse janë 15-16 vjet pluralizëm. Gjatë këtyre viteve u është lënë terren edhe në vendimmarrje njerëzve që normalisht nuk duhet të ishin. Bëhet fjalë për pak njerëz jo për shumë, por gjithsesi morali i politikës duhet të jetë së pari morali i pjesës më të shëndoshë të shoqërisë.

 GAZETA SHQIPTARE

----------


## ARKIA

Bashkeforumist/e i/e nderuar Kurkushi.
..................................................  ..................................................  .............................
     Jo.Asgje s`mund te shkruhet e re,pa u zbuluar te vjetrat,sepse do te shkruhet prape gabimisht dhe kriminalisht.
..................................................  ..................................................  ............................


Po te shkruajne ata qe ishin viktima te sistemit komunist nuk do te jete gje e re do te zbulohen te vjetrat dhe kjo gje nuk eshte krim,nese do t'i shkruajne gabim akoma ka deshmitare qe mund ti "korrigjojne"


..................................................  ..................................................  ............................
Partia shtet nuk ka patur asnje dosje sekrete persa i takon politikes dhe rendit te brendeshem.
..................................................  ..................................................  .............................


Kjo nuk eshte te pakten,serioze.
Nuk ka sherbim sekret shteteror pa dosje sekrete te puneve te brendeshme.
I gjithe ai sistem ishte nje gabim i historise ishte nje tragjedi.Partia ishte regjizore, Shqiperia vendi i ngjarjes viktimat dhe ekzekutuesit ishin aktore te tjeret , spektatore .Gjyshi im ishte nje nga viktimat ,aktor qe ne finale u vra mbas shpine ne nje nate me bore ,para VITIT TE RI 
dhe u gropos pa ditur ku, ndersa femijet e tij(14,12,8,3,1-vjec ne ate kohe) akoma "presin" dhuratat e VITIT TE RI  qe u kish premtuar (mund te shkruaj nete e dite te tera per ATE)...nejse......

Ti leme menjane PD e PS .Ti si mendon ka qene apo jo nje tragjedi me personazhe reale aktiviteti i sig sekr shqip?

Me respekt 
A.Kote

----------

